# Homemade replacement for Carnation Instant Breakfast?



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

I hate Nestle but a lot of times this is the only thing I can keep down
I want to make my own powdered version so more evil corporation

I use Organic Valley or Horizon 2% milk
and almond breeze vanilla for the liquid part..


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm not really sure what carnation instant breakfast is or what's in it but I'm assuming it's some kind of vitamin/protein mix. I would go to your health food store and look for a similar drink that hopefully would have less chemicals and sugar and stuff that I am figuring is probably in the carnation drink.

You could also make smoothies - use the same liquid and add fruit (bananas, berries, etc.), nut or seed butter, spirulina, nutritional yeast flakes, carob powder, tofu, yogurt, and nutritious stuff like that.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

though I can't deal with more than liquid ..I wonder if liquefy on the blender would be enough?


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I drank a lot of ovaltine with organic milk early in pregnancy. Nothing else would stay down for long.

What about Ensure (or similar nutritional supplements)?

I don't know if you're preg, but I certainly didn't have the energy to make smoothies early on, but really would have enjoyed them I think.

Hope you're ok...


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

I had a partial several years ago
Last year my pacemaker lead slipped and it did some tummy damage and at times I just can't even stand the taste of soild food....


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I had a Lap-Band installed a few years ago (bariatric surgery)... and could only handle liquids in the morning. Sometimes I went for Carnation Instant Breakfast mixed with organic skim milk... other times, I would make other liquidy breafasts. Some favorties:

Banana Milkshake: 1 frozen banana, 1 c. organic milk, dash of vanilla extract... put in a blender.. and whizz until frothy. Yummy! Adv. over carnation is the added fiber of the banana.

Variation: Peanut-Banana Shake. Add 1 T. natural peanut butter

Variation: Banana-Chocolate Milk...Make with organic chocolate milk. Banana does not have to be frozen--but its better that way. (IMHO).

Plain old hot chocolate, although I make mine by dissolving two Dove Dark Chocolate squares into Organic milk. Just put the squares in the milk and nuke or heat gently. (dark chocolate has great anti-oxidant capabilites.)

From what I remember, Carnation just adds Vitamins and some flavor to the milk...there was very little added protein... so to duplicate the additional protein (I think it's only 5 g.), you could either mix in some powdered milk or drink a little more. Add a nice multi-vitamin and you're set.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

all


----------

